# NCNS



## Confetti (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and to Target. So I was recently hired to work overnight at a flow center (still in my probation period). My boss asked me to help out in the morning to give some training to other TM's just for the week. So far its been pretty smooth other than the lack of sleep I'm getting. However before my shift today I had to take a family member to the hospital, as they were having trouble breathing. In the rush of things I left my personal belongings at home, by the time we left the hospital it was well past my shift, I called asap and spoke to someone in HR. They were sympathetic but said it would still be considered a no call no show. How likely am I gonna need to find a new job?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 17, 2021)

Keep on coming in.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 19, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Keep on coming in.


Yes. ASANTS, but in my experience, they'll forgive one, two you're treading water. Just keep showing  up and don't make a big deal of it and you'll be OK.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 19, 2021)

Just show up and offer to bring proof you were at the hospital.  I wouldn’t hold it against you unless it happened again.


----------

